# Pro Canon or Nikon DSLR?



## fido dog (Oct 19, 2007)

OK.....

Most of the guys I shoot with in the horse world use Nikon D1X's and a couple of D2X's. A couple use Canon EOS1 MKII or MKIII. I have always been a Canon person because that's just what I learned on and trust. No other reason. If I had learned on Nikon, I would be shooting Nikon.

I would like to hear what YOU shoot and why. To me both are great cameras. To me it just seems like the old Ford & Chevy deal. 

So.....what are your thoughts and experiences??


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 19, 2007)

I really like Canon.  I'm no pro, but the lenses to me are much nicer and the feel is great.
I'm sure I'd do fine with Nikon as well.  I held a Nikon D70 before and it feels way more solid and thick than my Canon...and I like the shutter sound better...lol.(I know, stupid)..but seriously, they're not that much different other than names for features and how you access them...


----------



## fido dog (Oct 19, 2007)

OT just for a sec.......
Sideburns, I have made thousands off my 300D. To me it's the Indian....not the Arrow.

You got a 350D......I couldn't afford one when they came out. The D1X guys are now very impressed with my 30D...hehe!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 19, 2007)

i shoot nikon for two main reasons:

CLS and the control layout just makes more sense to me.


----------



## Patrice (Oct 23, 2007)

Nikon: 1st slr was a FM2n, then F4s, then D70, and now a couple of D200's. The lens collection started early and they all work with every Nikon i own. The controls are similar enough across them that the learning curve with a new body is fairly short.


----------



## fido dog (Oct 23, 2007)

Well folks.....We're at 50/50 for at the polls.....LOL!!


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 24, 2007)

I fixed that


----------



## fido dog (Oct 24, 2007)

Peanuts said:


> I fixed that


LOL!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Joxby (Oct 24, 2007)

Nikon
I shaped comparative models up and....the Canon offering was clearly....for girls.

I could wear fishnets, blusher and 10 inch heels no problemo, but I cant hold a Canon dslr....






:mrgreen:


----------



## fido dog (Oct 24, 2007)

Joxby said:


> Nikon
> I shaped comparative models up and....the Canon offering was clearly....for girls.
> 
> I could wear fishnets, blusher and 10 inch heels no problemo, but I cant hold a Canon dslr....
> ...


Careful Joxby.....the Canon guys might pimp you out! :lmao::greenpbl:


----------



## thebeatpoet (Oct 24, 2007)

I agree about the Ford & Chevy comparison. (Although anybody that's ever done bush work knows that a Ford will be towing out a stuck Chevy every time! Boy howdy could I tell some stories!) 

But for me it's got to be Canon. I watched James Natchwey use one in War Photographer and that same week I bought my first Canon. A good ol' 35mm Rebel XT. And then after that I bought the Elan 7NE. And now I'm just waiting on my 40D (get's here Saturday). And so far no regrets whatsoever.

My girlfriend is a Nikon girl though, and I have to admit, they're nice cameras too.


----------



## memento (Oct 24, 2007)

"Voters: *15*. You may not vote on this poll"




*sigh*


----------



## kundalini (Oct 24, 2007)

I still have a Canon film SLR, but I shoot a Nikon DSLR.

How does that work in the poll?

_"Warning, Warning Will Rodgers"_


----------



## Zatodragon (Oct 25, 2007)

I've always liked the cool techie features nikon tries to incorporate into their cameras (ie. remote control via computer by usb.)  Canon seems to be just the simple, straight forward quality where nikon, IMO has more features plus great quality.

But if someone bought me a canon MKIII i'd gladly use it


----------



## fido dog (Oct 25, 2007)

Zatodragon said:


> I've always liked the cool techie features nikon tries to incorporate into their cameras (ie. remote control via computer by usb.)  Canon seems to be just the simple, straight forward quality where nikon, IMO has more features plus great quality.
> 
> But if someone bought me a canon MKIII i'd gladly use it


Where the heck have you been!?!? Both offer WiFi wireless transfer. AND I have a remote (infrared) for my old 300D. I wish I could vote again.....hehe:mrgreen:
I like the D2X, but I can't afford one....period.

I'd sell my dog for a MKIII tho.......:hail:


----------



## nossie (Oct 25, 2007)

Peanuts said:


> I fixed that


I'm gonna get her!


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, not Pro, but I'm with Canon because I grew up with the control layout and my brain adapted the pattern a decade ago


----------



## dpolston (Oct 26, 2007)

I tell people all the time about the "Ford/Chevy" thing (personally I drive a Nissan Titan...but, that's another topic). 

I shoot Nikon. I love the feel, weight, ease of control, smell... blah, blah, blah. But frankly  I bought it mostly because of the name. I felt that Nikon was respected among pros for the durability and functionality, plus I see a lot of photojournalist with them around their necks. To be honest, I never tried a Cannon. Wait; I take that back. After I got my D70, I was shooting a musical theater production of some such play,  and an actor friend asked me to take some shots with his Digital Rebel. I couldn't figure that thing out. I thought things were backwards. All I wanted to do was to turn off the flash!

I started out with an old school Minolta 9000 film camera and I loved the feel of the battery pack and portrait shutter button on the side. I had to re-live that with my second DSLR. I moved from the D70 to the D200 (with battery pack) last year; and when I grow up... I'll probably go for the new D3. But buy the time I can afford it... it's gonna be a D14!

If anyone has a friend at Nikon that's giving away demo D3's... I'm willing to test drive it for a few years.


----------



## JHF Photography (Oct 26, 2007)

I prefer the feel and layout of the Nikon cameras.  Also, I'm with Switch on this one, the flash system is amazing!


----------



## AF44 (Oct 27, 2007)

definitely like the feel of the nikon better. a little weighty so you know you arent holding a tonka toy. as far as difference in performance i have not seen a difference


----------



## Tiberius47 (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm using a Canon 350D at the moment.

BTW, I couldn't vote on this poll, can someone say why?  Maybe I need a certain number of posts before I can vote?


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 27, 2007)

AF44 said:


> a little weighty so you know you arent holding a tonka toy.



Well most Canon cameras are very heavy .. I always had the feeling that the Nikons are lighter. That for me as a frequent traveller would even speak for Nikon


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Oct 27, 2007)

I wear Nike, I shoot Nikon, and I married a Greek girl.  I got it all.


----------



## HyperSniper (Oct 27, 2007)

PENTAX FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!111111111


----------



## AF44 (Oct 27, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Well most Canon cameras are very heavy .. I always had the feeling that the Nikons are lighter. That for me as a frequent traveller would even speak for Nikon



well i guess my comment would mostly apply to the d40 vs rebel debate, i love the feel of the d100 and d200...


----------



## Joxby (Oct 28, 2007)

The 350D is an old camera in digital terms, its not fair to compare it with a d40, originally the competition was 350D v D70, D70 being markedly bigger and heavier.
The same number of peeps could have chosen either, just on a size/weight preference.
Thankfully the Euro market was never subjected to a ridiculously named Rebel XT camera, instead it was a 350D, and probably sold more without the stupiest stupidest name I've ever heard.
I mean....what is that.....its a camera not a supersoaker kids gun.
I'm not anti 350D, its a great camera and really superb value then and now, but they must be targeting a different demographic in the US to market it as an offroad vehicle/motorbike/scateboard/.......shotgun.


----------



## HyperSniper (Oct 28, 2007)

Realize that the people naming the cameras are the same as the ones who brought us "All your base are belong to us..."


----------

